# [Java] Interface graphique sous xcode



## frol (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit projet jar file sous xcode et je voudrais lui donner une interface graphique 
je suis plus que débutant et je voudrais que ça tourne aussi sur windows 

Merci pour votre aide
Frol


----------



## GrandGibus (29 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Sauf erreur de ma part, mais Java / IHM (puisqu'il s'agit d'interface graphique) depuis XCode consiste &#224; un simple Binding entre une techno Apple (Cocoa) et une syntaxe Java (lien 1, lien 2, et bien d'autres...). 

Je ne saurais trop te conseiller cette voie, puisqu'elle est sans issue: 

Apple ne supporte plus ce genre de binding
ce n'est pas _Build once, run everywhere_: tu ne pourras pas utiliser ton code sous Windows (&#224; cause de l'utilisation de cocoa)

Il faut donc te diriger vers Swing ou SWT (des APIs graphiques). 

Dernier conseil: tant qu'&#224; y &#234;tre, abandonne XCode pour Java: NetBeans ou Eclipse valent bien mieux ! (mention sp&#233;ciale pour le builder d'IHM de NetBeans).


----------

